
Ask HN: How to come up with a domain name if all options are already taken? - llomlup
I have an internet business idea, but all domains I tried are either taken or cost premium. Does it make sense to go with a random name and then compensate the lack of a good name with heavy SEO&#x2F;promotion? It&#x27;s kind of depressing not being able to move past this point.
======
dx034
As long as a domain name is easy enough to be remembered (so that you can
visit it without clicking a link), the name doesn't really matter. The origin
of businesses' names are a nice anecdote, but they hardly decide over success
(unless the name is offensive in other languages). Google is an example where
the name is very easy to remember whereas the connection of the name and the
search business is not very intuitive to most.

So choose a word that people can remember and know how to write, but it
doesn't have to be connected to the nature of your business.

------
uptown
For most businesses, the name won't be the determining factor of success or
failure. I'd focus on the product, and understanding the needs of your
customers, and worry about the name later. If your idea has legs, there should
be ample opportunity to secure a name prior to when the vast majority of your
customers hear about you. Also - happy to help you screen domain name ideas if
you'd like another set of eyes. Contact info in my profile.

------
fuzzfactor
You have reached the end of the internet. There are no further links. What you
are searching for can not be found, or may no longer exist.

------
tyingq
Are you willing to share the niche/product? Perhaps others might be able to
come up with name ideas you've missed.

I'm skeptical that all good names are taken and/or expensive. After all, the
name doesn't have to be descriptive or a dictionary word, it could just be
something that rings out as a brand name.

